# X-Men: Dark Phoenix - Superhelden-Film stellt Negativ-Rekord auf



## AndreLinken (18. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *X-Men: Dark Phoenix - Superhelden-Film stellt Negativ-Rekord auf * gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *X-Men: Dark Phoenix - Superhelden-Film stellt Negativ-Rekord auf *


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Juni 2019)

Die Bewertungen des Films fallen ja doch sehr gemischt aus. Die einen finden ihn verdammt gut. Die anderen verdammt schlecht.

6,1/10

Fällt ja doch sehr mittelmäßig aus.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juni 2019)

Für die nur-Film Kenner hört sich der Plot Ansatz genauso an, wie das, was wir in_ X-Men The Last Stand _schon gesehen haben ... und dann gibt keinen Wolverine in dem Film ... und scheinbar wurde noch weiteres aus der Vorlage geändert ...


----------



## Cobar (18. Juni 2019)

> Noch kein anderer "großer" Superhelden-Film musste bisher einen größeren Einbruch in derselben Zeitspanne hinnehmen. Der bisherige "Spitzenreiter" in dieser Kategorie war Batman vs. Superman: Dawn of Justice mit 81 Prozent.


Was wird denn als "großer" Superhelden-Film gezählt, wenn Batman v Superman offenbar nicht zählt? Gelten da nur Filme, die Marvel-Figuren enthalten?
BvS war jetzt kein extrem erfolgreicher Film (auch wenn ich ihn in großen Teilen ganz okay fand), aber als "großen" Superhelden-Film würde ich ihn dennoch bezeichnen.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juni 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Was wird denn als "großer" Superhelden-Film gezählt, wenn Batman v Superman offenbar nicht zählt? Gelten da nur Filme, die Marvel-Figuren enthalten?
> BvS war jetzt kein extrem erfolgreicher Film (auch wenn ich ihn in großen Teilen ganz okay fand), aber als "großen" Superhelden-Film würde ich ihn dennoch bezeichnen.


?



> Am vergangenen Freitag hat es X-Men: Dark Phoenix in den USA auf [...] einen Rückgang von 83,2 Prozent [...] gebracht. Das ist nicht nur für sich gesehen recht wenig, sondern stellt gleichzeitig einen neuen Negativ-Rekord dar: Noch kein anderer "großer" Superhelden-Film musste bisher einen größeren Einbruch in derselben Zeitspanne hinnehmen. Der bisherige "Spitzenreiter" in dieser Kategorie war Batman vs. Superman: Dawn of Justice mit 81 Prozent.



= mit 83% Rückgang ist DP damit Spitzenreiter in der Kategorie ""großer" Superhelden-Film" und löst damit den bisherigen Spitzenreiter BvS  in dieser Kategorie ab, der es nur auf 81% gebracht hat.

Wo liest du da heraus, daß BvS *kein *"großer Superhelden Film" sei?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Juni 2019)

Tja, X-Men gehört nicht unbedingt zu den Filmen, die ich sehen muss, wenn das Wetter draußen schön ist...


----------



## FalloutEffect (18. Juni 2019)

ich habe immernoch die Hoffnung das dieser Comicverfilmungswahn mal langsam sein Ende findet... vielleicht ein Indiz?


----------



## HeavyM (19. Juni 2019)

Ich finde diese Marvel und D.C. Filme auch schrecklich. Popkornkino mit extremer Eppilepsiegefahr. Ich hoffe mal darauf das Dune gut wird, Blade Runner 2049 hat er ja auch geil hinbekommen.


----------



## Cobar (19. Juni 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, war wohl mein Fehler.
Ich hatte da aus dem Satz "Noch kein anderer "großer" Superhelden-Film musste bisher einen größeren Einbruch in derselben Zeitspanne hinnehmen." wohl etwas viel herausgelesen bzw. lese es immer noch so, dass BvS eben kein "großer" Superhelden-Film wäre. Mich stört daran, dass "große" extra in Anführungszeichen gesetzt wurde, was bei mir zumindest den Eindruck erweckt, dass es BvS eben nicht als "groß" ansieht.


----------

